# What finish should a basement cinema room be?



## jzee66

Hi guys,

I'm currently building a basement cinema room and am struggling with some ideas on the wall finish of the cinema room. My builder has suggested he renders the walls but I'm thinking of putting up wall panels and attach these onto the wall similar to this picture I have attached



















With putting panels up I feel that sound wont be bouncing around everywhere in addition to having the advantage of being able to run cables run along the back part of the wall behind the panels if I need to! Can anyone please give me some ideas on whats probably the best option or give me some other options. I need to try and avoid anything that is susceptible to moisture.


----------



## Peter Loeser

What is your primary goal with the panels - aesthetics or acoustics? You are correct that adding sound absorbing materials to bare walls will improve the sound, but too much may not be a good thing.


----------



## NBPk402

You can do panels like we are... Some have nothing behind them but the bare wall, and others have acoustic materials. We went this way because we like the fabric wall look, and if we put material behind each panel it would be:
A: too expensive
B: to dead.


----------



## jzee66

ellisr63 said:


> You can do panels like we are... Some have nothing behind them but the bare wall, and others have acoustic materials. We went this way because we like the fabric wall look, and if we put material behind each panel it would be:
> A: too expensive
> B: to dead.


Thnak for your advice Ron...do you have any pics of what your wall panels look like


----------



## NBPk402

Ours are still a work in progress... We are doing something similar to this.


----------

